# Buried in blue foam.



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Started cutting several tombstones today. We gotta' looooong way to go.


----------



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome job so far, love the shapes!


----------



## Xpendable (Sep 19, 2006)

These look great! Just out of curiosity, what are you using to coat the foam? I just started putting foam on the sides of my 2' tall fence columns. I've been using a crappy utility knife, and the blade is too short even for 1/2" foam. I cut a line that is 1/4" deep and then I snap the foam off. This usually leaves a diagonal cut that I have to sand down/fill with glue. Just wondering what kind of knife I _should_ be using.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm having the exact same problem with the knife. I should have bought one of those hot wire cutters. I'm going to seal them with joint compound, then paint, then flat water-based poly.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

some people have great luck with bandsaws. personally, I don't want mine to be perfect. I want them "sloppy" and spooky with irregular edges and lettering, but I sure enjoy looking at other talented interps such as yours.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I use both the knife and the hot wire foam cutter. I want to try a wood burner next. I also use elmers wood putty to fill the gaps in my styro it works VERY well and accepts paint great. I have a dremel and would like to figure out how to make my cuts smooth so that i can do smooth letters or elevate letters.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

I have used a table saw to make the long-straighter cuts and the hot wire foam cutter for some of the smaller cuts. (shapes, etc.)
Cutting with a table saw is quick and gives you even sides when matching up, but is VERY messy)
Turtle~ let me know if you have any luck with the wood burner. My tips are too small to cut through the foam (don't know if there are any longer tips) I did buy that long single wire cutter from JoAnn's....piece of crap. It really isn't strong enough for long cuts and takes f*o*r*e*v*e*r to cut through. It bent on me and I'm sure it won't be long before it breaks.


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

I used a jigsaw to do most of the cuts on my stones. Just one of those $30 Black & Decker jobs from Target, nothing special. The blade has a good reciprocating length and I was able to cut 2" foam board with no problem.

Some of the finer stuff had to be sanded out or cut with a hot wire, but the jigsaw worked great.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Has anyone ever used one of thosse cheap electic knives for cutting? just wondering if that would work.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Same here, I have used a jigsaw for the last two years and then painted them with a cheap exterior latex paint for a base coat then added what ever I wanted.
And yes, I have used a electric carving knife also for shaping and small stuff. A little slow, but it works ok.


----------



## Rod Rego (Jul 31, 2007)

They look great so far! Very creative designs.

I can't wait to see the "final product"!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have used a sawzall ( reciprocating saw) since its got a good blade length and with a metal blade it makes pretty smooth cuts into the pink/blue foams. and its nice and fast too


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

I like to use a hacksaw blade, it works wonders when you take your time. I then finish with a sanding block. 
It looks like you've got a nice graveyard coming there, Rookie.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

They looking nice so far!!

I used a jigsaw to cut mine and soldering iron for details...if using a soldering iron wear a mask 'cause boy does it stink.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats a lot of nice looking foam work...How did they turn out? I found that any heat tool work best for me...I like the hot knife (hobby lobby) and my propane trouch is nice for fast sculpting


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Somebodys been busy nice work


----------



## Northern Touch (Nov 8, 2006)

Those are looking really sweet...great work...


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

good work, lots of great shapes! I usually use a jig saw to cut shapes. Can't wait to see your finished work!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

I also use a hack saw blade (not attached to the saw) with one end duct taped for a handle. Works great and it's cheap.


----------

